# Minersville - A lot of Fishing Pressure!



## Improv (Sep 8, 2007)

I have fished Minersville a lot over the past 2 years and I have never seen the fishing pressure like we encountered yesterday. I can't imagine what the weekends must be like.

I knew from years past that the rainbows would stage for spawning in a few different areas around the lake - the boat ramp being one of those areas. I decided to take a doctor friend of mine down with me, as he has never fished Minersville before. We arrived on the ramp about 7:45 a.m. with no one else in sight. I immediately noticed some surface activities so I decided to forgo the donning of the waders and just rig up the rod just as quickly as possible - my friend did likewise. Within seconds of casting out, our indicators were pulled under and we immediately started landing beautiful rainbows, in all their spawning colors. 15 minutes into our adventure another angler who was watching our success greeted us and started asking the usual question. Now mind you, the boat ramp is maybe 10 yards wide so my friend and myself split the ramp - he on the left and me on the right, leaving us little room between us. After gathering the information he wanted, he stood between us and started spooling line of his reel. He then made his first cast right between us, leaving us maybe 5 feet between us. With both looked at each other in complete disbelief that the he would be so bold as to crowd us out of our spot, after we were nice enough to give him the information about what to use and whatnot - without so much as a "mind if I share your spot" or any other comment. We continued fishing and not before to long the cars and trucks all started arriving - within an hour the once comfortable boat ramp was now lined with anglers - each one convinced that this had to be the only place the fish were in the entire lake. It looked like a scene from Alaska. Our not so subtle comments such as "Oh yes, Utah finest combat fishing" or "I'm glad we drove 200 miles to escape the crowds of the Provo River" had no effect on these people. At one point an angler drove up, saw the crowd of people, rigged his fly line and grab his lawn chair and his 40 year old dog and planted himself right where I was fishing. His dog was now swimming in the lake - in the exact spot I was fishing. After getting his setup snagged for the umpteenth time by myself, he got the clue that he should probably fish somewhere else.

With a few exceptions, most of the fisherman there were quite pleasant. I did the very best I could to make sure we were all enjoying some fishing success. One particular angler had only been fly-fishing for a few weeks and had a very limited fly selection and was not catching fish. I introduced myself, asked what he was using, took some of my own flies out of my box and showed him how to tie a tandem fly rig - got him all set up and he immediately started catching fish. He was very appreciative of my help and I didn't mind helping.

In spite of the amazing fishing pressure my friend and I managed to land well over 60 fish between the two of us the largest being 22 and the smallest around 12 and every one of them were quite healthy.

Here are a few photos.[attachment=0:3shq20u4]0324081459.jpg[/attachment:3shq20u4][attachment=1:3shq20u4]0324081453.jpg[/attachment:3shq20u4][attachment=2:3shq20u4]0321081315a.jpg[/attachment:3shq20u4]


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

That sucks about the crowd. If I was in your shoes I wouldn't have waited for them to move, I would have moved myself! :shock: 

Nice looking fish you got there.


----------



## F/V Gulf Ventur (Oct 8, 2007)

Improv said:


> I did the very best I could to make sure we were all enjoying some fishing success. One particular angler had only been fly-fishing for a few weeks and had a very limited fly selection and was not catching fish. I introduced myself, asked what he was using, took some of my own flies out of my box and showed him how to tie a tandem fly rig - got him all set up and he immediately started catching fish. He was very appreciative of my help and I didn't mind helping.


Good on ya... in spite of the situation true colors shine. Sucks that people have no clue. Great looking fish, congrats!


----------



## Fishrmn (Sep 14, 2007)

Don't complain about the pressure if you're going to give glowing reports on the internet about your experiences at a particular body of water. If you post it, they will come. Anywhere.

Fishrmn


----------



## F/V Gulf Ventur (Oct 8, 2007)

I think that *was* the point in a subtle way


----------



## Christopher30 (Nov 9, 2007)

Consider the fact that it's one of 3 southern utah lakes with red hot ice out fishing, and that people tend to gather around red hot fishing spots. If you go when the fishing is fair or not so great, you probably won't have to worry about your spot on the shore getting violated by joe six pack and his dog. How many minersville fly fishing reports have you seen in the last three weeks including this one? The word is out, it's not a secret that you can catch alot of good fish there.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

It sure is hard to get a point across without sounding like a jerk sometimes, isn't it? I can't believe people would practically stand on your feet to fish right by you. 

The dog is a whole other issue. How could that guy allow his dog to swim in front of fishermen? 

People are retarded. Sorry you got crowded.

On a lighter note, I'm glad you were able to make lemonade out of your lemons.


----------



## catch&release (Nov 8, 2007)

Here's the problem, way to many people want to brag about how many fish they can catch and where they are fishing. You guys have not idea about being crowded out of your fishing spots. I am from California and i could tell you some horror stories but its up to us to educate these people that move in on you. First tell them in a nice way that you would like to have alittle more room to fish and if they dont take the hint tell them in a more harsh manner. I will usually offer them one of my flies and then ask them to give me alittle more room after that. I know it sucks and have had a millon guys move in on me where i fish and also at Minnersville last year when i was having good success but if you dont at least try to let them know what they are doing something wrong then they wont even know they are in the wrong. Of course just my two cents.

By the way nice fish Improv.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

I'm a big fan of passively aggressively wrapping my line around the rods and ears of people that get too close to me when I'm fishing. It's amazing what a back cast to the jugular will do to someone's bold behaviors.


----------



## seniorsetterguy (Sep 22, 2007)

Improv, you handled the situation just right, IMHO. Nice fish, nice pics...way to be a decent human. Too few of them on the water and in the woods.


----------



## Improv (Sep 8, 2007)

Thanks for the comments and I’m sure there are a thousand ways to handle my situation and each one of them would have been right. I’ve learned early in life to pick and choose my battles carefully. I’m sure I could have turned this outing into a very negative experience not only for everyone around me, but for my friend and for myself – but I decided to make the best of it – and as a result, we were rewarded with some wonderful fishing. I’ll agree fishing reports will contribute to added fishing pressure – and believe you me, there are many quite waters that I’ll never share one report on. However, as was previously said Minersville is no secret. I would hope that the folks that frequent this site and read this report will be mindful of other fisherman when it come to crowding. No one wants to be “that guy” so you just make sure that you are not.

Thanks for the comments- if you run into me on the water – come over and say hi, I’m sure I’ll have a fly or two to share.


----------



## Fishrmn (Sep 14, 2007)

Improv said:


> I'll agree fishing reports will contribute to added fishing pressure - and believe you me, there are many quite waters that I'll never share one report on. However, as was previously said Minersville is no secret.


Minersville was pretty quiet until about 2 months ago. But there's been a few posts, and a few dozen pictures gettin' everybody from Utah and Nevada all pumped up to get in on it.

Fishrmn


----------



## BrookTroutKid (Oct 10, 2007)

grrrrrrrrrr........ I spent all winter catchin those fish, my fish my fish my fish!!!! :twisted: MINE MINE MINE ALL MINE,
JK
Good report I have fished there twice in the last week and have had good success, with three, 23 inchers thrown in.


----------



## Jeremy28 (Dec 1, 2007)

Good report Improv. I really like the mouth on that middle pic, its big and a nice hook jaw forming.

Brook trout kid: you forgot the #1 rule of minersville: can't say its over 22" without a pic with a tape measure next to it. Im not saying I don't believe you but I've caught probably 250 fish from minersville in the last 15 months (25ish trips) and only 3 of them are at or barely over 22" and saw one other 22" caught by a friend. Don't mean to be a jerk and you may have caught what you said but it seems like every person I talk to at minersville says they catch all these huge fish and never any pics. I WANT TO SEE THEM!


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

I think anyone who flyfishes has experienced the combat fishing that can happen. It is true a lot of people know central utah is hot now with spawning bows and ice off. For the guy to come crowd you like that is almost criminal considering how kind you were to give him some pointers. But there are jerks everywhere and we have to deal with them, sounds like you handled the situation the best you could kudos to you. I agree there are some waters I will never post a fishing report about. But when it is almost common knowledge report away...


----------



## Improv (Sep 8, 2007)

Fishrmn said:


> Improv said:
> 
> 
> > I'll agree fishing reports will contribute to added fishing pressure - and believe you me, there are many quite waters that I'll never share one report on. However, as was previously said Minersville is no secret.
> ...


So you are saying Minersville was quite up until two months ago. What happened two months ago that got everyone fishing it? Oh, now I remember - the ice came off. Perhaps that had something to do with the sudden influx of people and not some reports on an Internet site. Besides, the DWR weekly fishing reports gives the same information that these reports do. Perhaps we are all to blame.


----------



## Flyfish4thrills (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: Minersville - Get your car off of the boat ramp!*

I was there today and was wondering what type of ramp everyone was fishing on. I thought it was a BOAT ramp!!?? A black car was parked sideways on the ramp, blocking half of the drive-way. Most fisherman moved out of the way when we launched, but others kept fishing, not bothering to move at all. Have some respect for other fisherman! Move your cars to the parking lot! Fisherman, move off of the BOAT ramp when a boat is there. Sorry about the rant, but that really made my day.


----------



## Christopher30 (Nov 9, 2007)

When did minersville become the Kenai? 20 inch rainbows are fun, but i don't think they're worth dealing with a bunch of jerks to fish for. Try a float tube or something to get away from these thoughtless water whippers that are making it so hard to get in there. If you're shore fishing don't wear deodorant or shower for a week and cuss really loud while you're fishing like there is something not right in your head, that's what i would do. :mrgreen:


----------



## Edward K. Galleck (Dec 15, 2007)

Improv, I find it ironic that you complain about the crowds but then post a fishing report with pictures on the world wide web...


----------



## catch&release (Nov 8, 2007)

Amen!


----------



## metal_fish (Mar 19, 2008)

Edward K. Galleck said:


> Improv, I find it ironic that you complain about the crowds but then post a fishing report with pictures on the world wide web...


I think that anglers should be able to post fishing reports without people cramming into one location thats doing good. 
With that being said it does seem like every year there is more and more people. It wouldn't bother me so bad if they had a fishing license weren't fishing with illegal methods, littering like there standing in a landfill and not keeping any distance from other people fishing. O|*


----------



## Improv (Sep 8, 2007)

Edward K. Galleck said:


> Improv, I find it ironic that you complain about the crowds but then post a fishing report with pictures on the world wide web...


Edward...
I think you missed the point of my thread. Crowds I can deal with just fine - inconsiderateness is a different story altogether.


----------



## Improv (Sep 8, 2007)

catch&release said:


> By the way nice fish Improv.


Thanks... I've been looking for you this year. I thought I would have seen you by now. By the way, your secret fly is working well right now. It fishes real well on bad weather days.


----------



## RnF (Sep 25, 2007)

Nice report Improv. You have a ton of patience. I don't think I would have handled myself as well as you did in that situation. I am glad that the trip turned out well for you and your friend. It's pretty amazing what people will do. Are they really that inconsiderate or are they just that unaware of their situation and surroundings?

For those who are upset about the reports, word is bound to get out about places like Minersville. I highly doubt that the reports that are posted on these forums are the main cause for the crowds there. I would be willing to bet that the majority of the people there that day don't even know the UWN forums even exist.

If you want to be alone on water nowadays you are going to have to drive or hike to the middle of nowhere. And even that isn't a guarantee anymore. I hate crowds as much as anyone, but they are here to stay.


----------



## threshershark (Sep 7, 2007)

RnF said:


> For those who are upset about the reports, word is bound to get out about places like Minersville. I highly doubt that the reports that are posted on these forums are the main cause for the crowds there.


+1 RNF

There are other forums that ban what they call "hotspotting" and I think it's bunch of bunk. Fishing reports help people that are already planning to visit a lake or river system be successful and have a fun trip, which is what fishing is all about. Minersville is the first good rainbow fishery to ice off, and it's 12 minutes off I-15. The reason people kind of crowd up there is simply that there is limited access and people are lazy. There were miles and miles of unoccupied shoreline there this weekend, but the section you can drive to was pretty crowded (boat dock to the dam). I always appreciate reports, and think that good fishermen share their knowledge and help others learn and develop a passion for the sport. The best fishermen I know share patterns, techniques, and locations freely (and sometimes write books about it). I myself may not have ever developed my love of the sport if a certain local author and stillwater fly fisherman hadn't done what Improv described here and pointed me in the right direction.

Good fishermen will always catch fish, and they aren't afraid of letting others know how, when, and where to do it.


----------



## Jeremy28 (Dec 1, 2007)

Just a note: I caught 2 different groups of people using live bait for the third weekend in a row now. One group was using powerbait (3 or 4 teenagers) and the other was using worms. I knew that the teenager group was using powerbait because one of them said "where's the powerbait, mine flew off" and then one of the other teenagers told him to be quiet and that it was illegal "didn't you see the signs when we came in" is what he said. WHERE IS THE GAME MORDIN? You would think that with the busiest fishing days of the year that he would be out making the rounds but I never saw him. He could catch so many people if he would stroll around in a pontoon boat and act like he's fishing. Las weekend the guy I caught using worms in the corner by the dam (where they usually go because its a little out of the way) was also keeping numerous fish. I sneakily watched as he reeled in an average fish with a worm and then threw it on a stringer with the others. I want to say something but don't want any enemies either. Does anyone know what the number is that you call to report someone? Even if I called, I highly doubt that anything would happen unless the official was allready there. Maybe the fishing pressure wouldn't be quite as high if they felt a game mordins presence every once in a while.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Jeremy28 said:


> Does anyone know what the number is that you call to report someone?


*DEER on the cell or 1-800-662-DEER http://wildlife.utah.gov/law/poaching.php, what friends are you worried about? Numb nuts like that certainly have no consideration for anyone; you don't want friends like that! :x Turn them in the first chance that you get. When you say livebait, powerbait is not live; do you mean only flies and lures are legal? I am not familiar with Minersville regs nor do I ever plan to be, too far for me.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Take you cell phone and call the number on the back of your licence. If you can take pictures of the people the activity and gather licence plate numbers. Even if it is after the fact they can still get a ticket and be fined. There is enough places to huck dough and float worms, they can go somewhere else other than minersville. I think improv did a good job keeping his cool, and even managed a few nice fish but the trip was soured by others actions.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Game mordin? Not sure what that is. I'm sorry but if you see someone doing something illegal and you don't do anything about it, how are they ever going to learn. You can approach them with kindness and let them no what they are doing wrong. If they are ass holes back to you, just look on the back of your fishing liscense and call the hotline. Then the hotline will get a hold of a warden, and they'll be there in no time. I know because I turned some folks in fishing at mountain dell. The warden was there before I finished two holes.


----------



## RnF (Sep 25, 2007)

Jeremy28 said:


> I want to say something but don't want any enemies either. Does anyone know what the number is that you call to report someone? Even if I called, I highly doubt that anything would happen unless the official was allready there. Maybe the fishing pressure wouldn't be quite as high if they felt a game mordins presence every once in a while.


It's on your fishing license. 1-800-662-3337

Edit: Guess I was slower on my post...


----------



## Jeremy28 (Dec 1, 2007)

ha ha...after all this time I finally realized that its not "mordin" but "warden". I learned it from my dad but knew that something wasn't right when typing it.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Don't feel bad I pretty much screw up 90% of the things I try and say on here. Why do you think these guys call me hillbilly :mrgreen:


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

fixed blade said:


> Don't feel bad I pretty much screw up 90% of the things I try and say on here. Why do you think these guys call me hillbilly :mrgreen:


Because you _are_ a hillbilly. :mrgreen:


----------



## Christopher30 (Nov 9, 2007)

I'm flip flopping on this one, which is something i rarely do. The fishing reports are drawing a few extra people, but i've never run into a forum member (that i'm aware of) and i fish on average about 4 -6 trips a month. The people that use this forum are a minority out there on the waters, some of the most hardcore fisherman i associate with think i'm dumb for sitting on the internet reading fish reports instead of tying flies or actually going fishing. Hot fishing reports spread like wildfire, and the more people that go fishing the more money for the dwr to manage these fisheries for quality and quantity, and for the law enforcement guys to keep it clean out there ( in theory i guess it sounds like theres quite a few pirates out there this year). Improv's report is 100 percent legitimate and i don't think his intention was to complain about others fishing there, but to point out that there is a lot of dummies that aren't very considerate of anyone. When there's large crowds, the law of averages will come through and the trailer trash will show up. My 2 cents, nice fish prov, i'm glad you handled them like newborn babies otherwise i would've made some critical comments. :wink:


----------



## Improv (Sep 8, 2007)

Christopher30 said:


> My 2 cents, nice fish prov, i'm glad you handled them like newborn babies otherwise i would've made some critical comments. :wink:


 I deserve that!


----------



## Lakecitypirate (Mar 4, 2008)

Sounds like alot of people there. Maybe the short bus that the Great Googly Moogly guy with all the terrorists, I mean tourists from Nevada was true? I hope not. Im glad you kept your cool, I would of lost patience and started throwing drop kicks and kung fu grips . Haha phsyc. I would of done the same thing, just stayed chill. But there is that unwritten and unspoken law between fisherman, I mean we all know just out of respect not to pull up a chair right next to someone and cast in the same direction. Well atleast I have enough respect not to.


----------



## catch&release (Nov 8, 2007)

Improv, nice to hear from you. I will be down there in the middle of April, 10th thru the 14th. I hope you are keeping my fly a secret. You should see how that fly works in about 15 feet of water under an indicator. The last time i seen you i fished the "M" for two days about a month after i seen you and found fish in 15 and 16 feet of water and caught almost 150 fish. I have been dying to get back ever since but have a new 6 month old son now and its realy tough on the wife with two kids now when i am gone. Hope to see you in a few weeks.


----------



## Improv (Sep 8, 2007)

catch&release said:


> Improv, nice to hear from you. I will be down there in the middle of April, 10th thru the 14th. I hope you are keeping my fly a secret. You should see how that fly works in about 15 feet of water under an indicator. The last time i seen you i fished the "M" for two days about a month after i seen you and found fish in 15 and 16 feet of water and caught almost 150 fish. I have been dying to get back ever since but have a new 6 month old son now and its realy tough on the wife with two kids now when i am gone. Hope to see you in a few weeks.


I will look forward to seeing you. As for the fly - oh yes, very secret, I may give out reports on the Internet, but as for secret flies - those you'll have to pry out of my dead hands. (Or just open my fly box if I'm ready dead).

See you in April.

Ben


----------



## great googly moogly (Jan 26, 2008)

u utah freaks are just too much


ggm

ps why dont fly flngers just call it a bobber ? i know it sounds all cool to call it a 'indicator' , but youre just a 4 year old watching a bobber


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

YEA! Moogley is back we missed you so.... This place just isn't the same without you :evil:


----------



## catch&release (Nov 8, 2007)

Its just Huckleberry fishing, but very effective and I like it!


----------

